# ductwork



## coilcleaner (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a problem figuring out what size ducts to go to individual rooms. I have a costomer that has 12 foot ceilings and the rooms are about 25 by 16 ft sq, for a total of 2100 square feet in the house. New Orleans has long and skinny houses.
I guess my question is for a typical 24 by 16 ft sq. room with12 foot ceilings how would I know what size duct to put in that room?


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

coilcleaner said:


> I have a problem figuring out what size ducts to go to individual rooms. I have a costomer that has 12 foot ceilings and the rooms are about 25 by 16 ft sq, for a total of 2100 square feet in the house. New Orleans has long and skinny houses.
> I guess my question is for a typical 24 by 16 ft sq. room with12 foot ceilings how would I know what size duct to put in that room?


 Do a room x room manual J, convert to manual S, finish with manual D and your good to go.


----------



## coilcleaner (Mar 26, 2012)

JimJ said:


> Do a room x room manual J, convert to manual S, finish with manual D and your good to go.


 okay will do thanks.


----------

